# Monarch pump



## brodyhowick (Dec 12, 2019)

So I just bought a used Plow which came with a monarch pump. Does anyone know how to wire it up to a 95 Chevy 1500. I've been searching everywhere for a wiring diagram and can't find one.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Older thread with some limited info

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/old-monarch-dynamatrics-snow-plow-pump.125743/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Power and gound.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is the valving (L/R, U/D and cross over relief). Hard to tell from the pics but that pump looks like power up and gravity down pump from a dumper. Again, hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The valves should be under the end cover to the left. OP, did you see this work?


----------

